# Haunted Radio (07/04/12)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate the Fourth of July with news on the voting for Top Haunts' Top 13 Haunted Attractions, the Haunted Plantation, Sinister Pointe Haunted House, Universal Classic Monsters on blu-ray, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and then we review the Twilight Zone episode, "Four O'Clock." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the Natalia Kills song, "Zombie!" Finally, we have another edition of Haunted Radio's Top Ten, as we give our list of the Top Ten Twilight Zone villains. All of this and so much more including some Independence Day goodies on the July 4 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

